# Goldseller?



## Big Whoop (23. April 2008)

Also ich möchte hierbei zuerst anmerken, dass ich eigendlich nicht gorssartig was gegen werbung hab (solange sie sich in grenzen hält) aber irgendwann gehts dann auch zu weit.

Als ich gestern Abend einen Blick auf die buffed.de Startseite warft traute ich meinen Augen kaum, denn aus der rechten Werbezeile sprang mir die Anzeige des Goldsellers "GOLDSOON" entgegen.

Es scheint nicht Wenige zu geben, die tatsächlich Gold kaufen denn sonst wären diese ganzen Seiten schon lange abgeschmiert, doch trotzdem ist es ein Unding auch noch dafür zu werben. Besonders bei buffed.de hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass es so weit kommen würde (zahlen die denn wirklich soooo gut?).

MfG.
Der Big Whoop 


p.s: hier ist ein screenshot, den ich gemacht habe Link


----------



## Windelpupser (23. April 2008)

Die Homepages kosten nicht soviel im Monat. Villeicht so 10 Euro.

Mich persönlich stören die Werbungen überhaupt nicht. Nichtmal in Orgrimmar etc.

Wenn man sich über sowas aufregt, kann man sich ja gleich die Kugel geben. 

mfg

Braune Windel.


----------



## x3n0n (23. April 2008)

Ganz ehrlich, benutzt mal die SuFu!


----------



## ZAM (23. April 2008)

Ich sags mal so - WTF? 

Ich hab eben die Seite mehrmals aktualisiert und keinen Banner in dieser Richtung entdeckt, zudem ist den verantwortlichen für die Werbung bekannt, das kein Goldselling in den Bannern auftauchen darf. Ich habe deinen Screenshot zur Prüfung weitergeleitet.


----------



## Big Whoop (24. April 2008)

Sehr Geehrter x3n0n

es ist wahr, dass es bereits einen Thread zu (fast) dem selben Thema gab, allerdings ist dieser 
a) wie du selbst sagtest nicht mehr aktuell
b) bereits dicht gemacht worden

nun kann man natürlich sagen, dass es unnötig ist, ein weiteren Thread zu diesem Thema zu eröffnen und das ist in gewisser Weise natürlich auch richtig, allerdings wurde der alte Thread mehr oder minder offensichtlich "totgeschwiegen".

Letztendlich möchte ich noch festhalten, dass ich niemandem etwas unterstellen will und hoffe, dass sich niemand in irgendeiner Weise angegriffen fühlt.

MfG.
Der Big Whoop


----------



## x3n0n (24. April 2008)

Ich beziehe mich dabei auf die mehrfach gepostete Aussage, dass Goldseller-Werbung weder von buffed.de gewünscht noch aktiv geschaltet wird.


----------



## Dalmus (25. April 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich dabei auf die mehrfach gepostete Aussage, dass Goldseller-Werbung weder von buffed.de gewünscht noch aktiv geschaltet wird.


Umso wichtiger ist es (und da hat der TE unzweifelhaft recht), daß man dann darauf hinweist, wenn derartige Goldseller Werbung, die ja nicht von Euch selbst garnicht aktiv geschaltet wird, dank Eures Geschäftspartners doch auf buffed auftaucht.

Da nutzt ein Hinweis auf die Sufu, die nur einen geschlossenen Thread ausspuckt, dann doch nicht viel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (25. April 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Umso wichtiger ist es (und da hat der TE unzweifelhaft recht), daß man dann darauf hinweist, wenn derartige Goldseller Werbung, die ja nicht von Euch selbst garnicht aktiv geschaltet wird, dank Eures Geschäftspartners doch auf buffed auftaucht.



Hab ich dazu nicht was geschrieben? Gibts eine Ignore-Funktion von der ich nichts weiß? *g* Für "ihr müsst/sollt/könntet etwas ändern" sind die Moderatoren in solchen Fällen die falschen Ansprechpartner.


----------



## Dalmus (25. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hab ich dazu nicht was geschrieben? Gibts eine Ignore-Funktion von der ich nichts weiß? *g* Für "ihr müsst/sollt/könntet etwas ändern" sind die Moderatoren in solchen Fällen die falschen Ansprechpartner.


Hm? Hat da gerade wer was geschrieben? *Zam wieder von der ignore-Liste nehm* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Doch, Du hast dazu etwas geschrieben. Sogar genau das meiner Meinung nach richtige - anders hätte ich es von Dir auch nicht erwartet.
Ich hab ja auch nicht Dich zitiert, sondern x3n0n. Wobei ich zugebe, daß in dem Fall das "Euch" in meinem Post möglicherweise nicht 100% korrekt war, denn x3n0n hat denke ich als Mod mit der Werbung nun wirklich nich viel zu schaffen. Das "Euch" hat sich dann hineingemogelt, da ich die Mods einfach als Teil des großen buffed-Teams ansehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Kritik galt demnach dem "SuFu"-Schrei von x3n0n. 
Wie soll man denn damit umgehen, wenn man auf buffed Goldseller-Werbung entdeckt?
a) Man schreibt Dir eine PM (dann hast Du je nachdem wie fleissig die User sind viel zu löschen im Fach *g*)
b) Man postet es im Forum
Und da man in einen geschlossenen Thread bekanntlich nicht mehr posten kann, muß man dann eben einen neuen eröffnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und daß die Moderatoren bei derartigen Fragen die richtigen Ansprechpartner wären, das hat ja auch keiner behauptet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (25. April 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Meine Kritik galt demnach dem "SuFu"-Schrei von x3n0n.



Niemand ist unfehlbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und bei dem ganzen Kram, den meine Lakaien erm Mods täglich prüfen, löschen und schließen dürfen, entwickeln sich mit der Zeit auch automatisch standards. Nachträglich kann man immer noch etwas korrigieren, aber nicht immer gleich drauf los prügeln, wenn mal eine Handlung nicht zu 100% stimmte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ohne Mods würde das Forum etwas anders aussehen.  

So und jetzt wirds Zeit richtung RPC zu fahren. Benehmt Euch. :>


----------



## Ocian (25. April 2008)

Viel Spass da Zam


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> [...]
> So und jetzt wirds Zeit richtung RPC zu fahren. Benehmt Euch. :>


er is weg!!!! KRAWALL UND REMMIDEMMI!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (25. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nachträglich kann man immer noch etwas korrigieren, aber nicht immer gleich drauf los prügeln, wenn mal eine Handlung nicht zu 100% stimmte.


Männo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Knüppel wieder einsteck*


ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ohne Mods würde das Forum etwas anders aussehen.


Ganz ohne Zweifel. *g*


ZAM schrieb:


> So und jetzt wirds Zeit richtung RPC zu fahren. Benehmt Euch. :>


Viel Spass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (25. April 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Umso wichtiger ist es (und da hat der TE unzweifelhaft recht), daß man dann darauf hinweist, wenn derartige Goldseller Werbung, die ja nicht von Euch selbst garnicht aktiv geschaltet wird, dank Eures Geschäftspartners doch auf buffed auftaucht.
> 
> Da nutzt ein Hinweis auf die Sufu, die nur einen geschlossenen Thread ausspuckt, dann doch nicht viel.
> 
> ...


Da gebe ich dir teils recht, es ist nötig das es gemeldet wird, das kann aber per PM mit Screenshot gemacht werden. Ich denke der Thread war unnötig und habe ihn deswegen geschlossen, mein SuFu schrei hatte allerdings genauso wenig sinn, da hast du recht.



Dalmus schrieb:


> *a) Man schreibt Dir eine PM (dann hast Du je nachdem wie fleissig die User sind viel zu löschen im Fach *g*)*


!!


----------



## Dalmus (25. April 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir teils recht, es ist nötig das es gemeldet wird, das kann aber per PM mit Screenshot gemacht werden.


Und genau da sind wir uns etwas uneinig. Ich persönlich halte den Weg über einen Post im Forum für besser, weil er für alle einsehbar ist.
Ich sehe Goldseller-Werbung (nur als Beispiel), schau ins Forum, ob sich schon einer dazu geäußert hat und wenn dem so ist, dann kann ich genausogut die Füße stillhalten - es hat ja schon einer Bescheid gegeben.
Bei PMs kann aber keiner sehen, ob schon jemand Bescheid gegeben hat.
Unter Umständen kommen dann sehr viele redundante PMs dabei rum, was zu einem unnötigen Löschaufwand im Postfach führt.
Und wenn Zam dann nicht jede PM beantwortet, dann schicken einige User vielleicht noch eine zweite PM nach dem Motto "Zam, hast Du meine PM gekriegt? Hab noch keine Antwort bekommen" (manch User gar eine 3., 4., ... *g*)

Sowas würde ich dem armen Zam einfach ungern antun wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Verfahren ist denke ich auch vergleichbar mit dem Thread indem über die Möglichkeit gequatscht wird/wurde, daß ein bereits reporteter Post/Thread für weitere Reports vorläufig gesperrt wird (wobei dort die Umsetzung eher am programmier-technischen Aufwand scheitert).


----------



## x3n0n (25. April 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und wenn Zam dann nicht jede PM beantwortet, dann schicken einige User vielleicht noch eine zweite PM nach dem Motto "Zam, hast Du meine PM gekriegt? Hab noch keine Antwort bekommen" (manch User gar eine 3., 4., ... *g*)


Dafür gibts ja die "Lesebestätigung" Funktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (25. April 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Dafür gibts ja die "Lesebestätigung" Funktion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Verdammt, sowas gibt's hier?
Bin mal weg... In den Einstellungen rumbasteln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (25. April 2008)

Ist ein kleines Kästchen unter dem PM Schreibfenster, leicht zu übersehen


----------



## Kindara (26. April 2008)

Ist egal, ob es dieses Lesebestätigungsding gibt. Wenn mir ne seriösei Seite Goldspam um die Ohren haut nehm ich jeden schnellstmöglichen Weg dem auszuweichen. Ingame ist das nen Report, hier im Forum ist das nen entsprechendes Posting. Der Kommentar das das "eingewihte" über ne "Lesebestätigung" sehen können ist mir in dem moment Scheissegal - da sind potentiell paar Millionen nicht-eingeweihte die das nicht sehen. Nen öffentliches Posting mit ner öffentlichen Stellungnahme (wie von ZAM hier geschehen) sind durchaus genau der Weg, den ich da erwarte und für gute befinde.


----------

